# 3-Style list for UFr wings + TuRBo wings tutorial



## CyanSandwich (Jun 7, 2016)

If anyone wants start on/switch to UFr for bigBLD, here's a handy helper.
I favored R over L, and rotations over slightly awkward moves. If you find any mistakes or have suggestions let me know.

Here: 3-Style wings (UFr Buffer)

Also


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 11, 2016)

This is nice but I still prefer DFr over UFr


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 4, 2017)

ok i switched to UFr buffer lol

the alg for LFu FLd doesn't work. What's the best alg for this case?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 4, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> ok i switched to UFr buffer lol
> 
> the alg for LFu FLd doesn't work. What's the best alg for this case?


u x' [L2, U' r U] works for me.

That's the best I could come up with for that case. Stuck edges are bad, especially on the left.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 4, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> u x' [L2, U' r U] works for me.
> 
> That's the best I could come up with for that case. Stuck edges are bad, especially on the left.



oops i'm dumb i kept doing Uw instead of u

good alg


----------



## pinser (Jun 4, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> ok i switched to UFr buffer lol
> 
> the alg for LFu FLd doesn't work. What's the best alg for this case?





CyanSandwich said:


> u x' [L2, U' r U] works for me.
> 
> That's the best I could come up with for that case. Stuck edges are bad, especially on the left.


u' R2, u L', d' L, Dw2 R2 (or d2 R2), and Uw2 L2 are some fast rotationless alternatives


----------

